# What is the best campground in Ga. close to the beach.



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

What is the best State Park in Ga. to take a camper to??

Has to be Georgia, no exceptions, the wife wants to take it to a beach campground, but Ga. doesn't have any of those, I was thinking about Ft. McAllister. That would be about as close as we could get, unless someone has knowledge of one I can't find.

Also, it doesn't have to be a State Park, a privately owned campground would work too. We have a pop-up and I know some private grounds don't allow those..


----------



## scottypp (Jun 12, 2010)

Really depends on what you looking for..Red Top in Cartersville, Black Rock in Clayton..and even Little Ocmulgee are all top notch..but there is a private one near the beach..seems like it is called Blythe Island?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

Found one on Tybee and one on Jekyll, anyone ever been to either of these?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

From what I can tell this is our best option. Anyone ever stayed here?
http://jekyllisland.visitjekyll.com/Visit/WheretoStay/campground.aspx


----------



## KDarsey (Jun 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> From what I can tell this is our best option. Anyone ever stayed here?
> http://jekyllisland.visitjekyll.com/Visit/WheretoStay/campground.aspx



Yep, carry plenty of Tiki-Torches, citronella candles,bug spray and a screen tent for cooking. Bugs are terrible but other than that it is a nice place.


----------



## whateverjones (Jun 12, 2010)

I like Jekyll. About1/4 mile to beach and fishing peir.If you are not on the peir you need bug spray.There is enough wind to keep bugs away on the peir.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2010)

We will be there the end of September first of October. Y'all think the bugs will still be as bad then?


----------



## chucksandybyron (Jun 13, 2010)

Tybee is a nice camp ground, you can actually walk out the back of ground and down an access to the beach (Actually the intercostal portion but very nice). The campground has a pool as well as a small gameroom. All the sites have the small white pea gravel to help keep mud and sand out of camper.


----------



## KDarsey (Jun 14, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We will be there the end of September first of October. Y'all think the bugs will still be as bad then?



Don't know about then. I would guess yes if it is still warm though.



chucksandybyron said:


> Tybee is a nice camp ground, you can actually walk out the back of ground and down an access to the beach (Actually the intercostal portion but very nice). The campground has a pool as well as a small gameroom. All the sites have the small white pea gravel to help keep mud and sand out of camper.



That sounds good too. 
Didn't know about that one......Thanks!


----------



## madrabbit (Jun 14, 2010)

we tried to book tybee a couple weeks ago..they said  were booked the rest of the year...guess its the oil business going on in the gulf.  maybe you can get a spot. we like it there, and jekyll.  been to both.  we are planning our next summer vacation at jekyll next year.


----------



## Serial Killer (Jun 16, 2010)

jekyll is an awesome place.  very none commercial.  the bug thing is bad at times but a couple of fans placed around your outside set up will fix that problem. the whole island is golf cart friendly. late sept. early oct. is nice down there.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We will be there the end of September first of October. Y'all think the bugs will still be as bad then?



As bad or worse! The saying around Shellman's Bluff is that when the fish are biting the bugs are there< and the fishing is best about then!  Use thermocells and deep woods off and you can make it.  I have had friends say the mosquitos can stand flat footed and make out with a turkey!  I have heard them crunch when smacked.  On the other hand I have been there when there seemed to be none, but I always go prepared!  Sand gnats are as bad or worse too.  Shellman's Bluff is on Sapelo sound just one island north of Jekyll  island. I like going there in colder weather but it can get COLD there too.  Some people camp at the Shellman Bluff motel  in the back yard but there is no beach without a boat and a fifteen mile run to Blackbeard's Island.  The redneck rivera is a sandbar on the otherside of the water almost  across (well two hundred yards upstream from the motel).
Not what you asked but Myrtle Beach SC has lots.  Ga has some beautiful beaches but you gotta have a boat to access them.  Hope this helps ya.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 17, 2010)

Like an old man once told me ... until the freeze, the bugs can knock you to your knees.  I've stayed at both Tybee and Jeckle.  I'm a little more partial to Jeckle, but then I have a lot of fond memories of trips I made there when I was in college.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, calling Jekyll today to make reservations.


----------



## contender* (Jun 17, 2010)

I know you designated a Ga campground but you owe it to yourself to check out Dauphin Island CG. We went down there the week after school was out and had a ball!!! I dunno if it's covered with crude or not, I sure hope it's not.


----------



## hhbgl (Jul 2, 2010)

What is the name of the campground in Tybee?


----------



## Milkman (Jul 2, 2010)

Sounds like your decision is made, but I will offer this for anyone else who is looking for a beach camping spot.

I dont camp except while hunting, but I have a friend who swears this place is the greatest beach camp spot in the world. He says the deer will come into your camp and eat with you if you let them.

Hunting Island Park between Savannah and Charleston.

http://huntingisland.com/


----------



## Wes (Jul 3, 2010)

Ft Clinch state park on Amelia in florida is worth the extra hour drive. The facilities are very nice, there is a cool fort and they have a fishing pier and its right on the beach. Also check out St George Island park on the gulf (not sure about the oil problem) but the fishing on St george is always great and you can fish the bay and the beach there.


----------



## K9SAR (Jul 8, 2010)

contender* said:


> I know you designated a Ga campground but you owe it to yourself to check out Dauphin Island CG.



I'm sure you know by now that Dauphin is covered in oil


----------



## ChiJoe (Oct 14, 2010)

the CG on Tybee is called rivers end, not my type of place but real close to the beach.
skidaway is real nice about 15 mins. away., herd jeykll is nice too.


----------



## campinnurse (Oct 15, 2010)

I would recomend River's End on Tybee it is closer to the beach than Skidaway. Both are nice campgrounds on Tybee Island. There is just so little beach in GA. Hunting Island is SC is a little further but well worth it. It is a beautiful campground with a great beach. If your family prefers a more natural enviroment you would probably like it there. I have camped them all and it is my favorite.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 15, 2010)

Wes said:


> Ft Clinch state park on Amelia in florida is worth the extra hour drive. The facilities are very nice, there is a cool fort and they have a fishing pier and its right on the beach. Also check out St George Island park on the gulf (not sure about the oil problem) but the fishing on St george is always great and you can fish the bay and the beach there.



I will second this recommendation.  I have been camping there since the late 1950s.  There are actually two campgrounds there.  One is very near the ocean and the jetty.  It is very open little shade and beachy.  The other is on the river side and heavily shaded with live oaks.  It is absolutely my most favorite campground.  Not in Georgia, but you can see Georgia just across the river.


----------



## stillman (Oct 26, 2010)

We stayed in one of the cabins at River's End on Tybee last week. It's a nice place. Quiet. Fairly easy walk to the lighthouse and the beach.


----------

